# Massive Waltham Watch



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello Again.

Bought this from a show thinking it looked Different. Its enormous. Her is it next to a pair case verge watch. It Says 'Marcks & Co. LTD, BOMBAY & POONA' Has anyone heard of them before? The Movement is a 1880s Waltham


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Marcks & Co. Ltd were, and still are importers and 'Suppliers of Watches and Clocks to India', the company address is now in Mumbai. So your watch is a private labled Waltham. Without seeing the movement I would guess that it's an 18 size 1883 Model, in what appears to be a screw front and back Silveroid case. The 'moon' minute hand is a replacement, it should be a matching spade hand. I hope that helps.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

The case is screwfront but does not open from the back. It is similar to the older watches in that the movement comes out from the front but more carefully as it is a stem wind.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a better swing out case, designed to be more dustproof. You have to pull the winder up before the movement will swing out and you usually have to twiddle the pendant a little to locate the stem as you lower the movement gently back into the case. Have you checked the movement details?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Thomas, You do get even bigger cased Walthams. This is an 18 size (like yours, on the right) next to a 5 ounce silver cased waltham hunter that weighs in at a total of half a pound. I walk lop-sided when I've got that one in my waistcoat pocket.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow bit like the old pair cased ones they weigh a Massive amoun t. I should start a post getting people wo weigh watches see what obscure ones come up


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Elgin also made a few massive pocket watches too.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

With a nice quality movement as well.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is the biggest pocket watch I have. Swiss made and aptly named a 'Goliath' model.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Shiner, on your Overland Elgin movement, is the regulator arm fixed to the curved rod on the movement plate guide ? I've not seen that before.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Jewel,

The 'curved rod' is in fact threaded and is part of Elgin's patented micrometric regulator. The pointed end of the regulator arm sits in a groove of what is basically a nut that can be moved in either direction along the threaded curved rod by very small fractions allowing very accurate adjustments. Because the regulator arm sits in the recess it is far less prone to be moved accidently, but is free to be removed should the regulator have to be dis-assembled for repair/servicing etc.,


----------

